# getting bees from the honey supers???



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

What does everyone use to get the bees to go down out of the honey supers. We have an organic farm so some things are out for us. I have heard clove oil will work??
Another question too how much of the frame of honey needs to be capped before you harvest it? if the frames is over 3/4 capped is it alright to take that or leave it to be completely capped? I have heard 95% capped and I have heard 70% capped.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

If you want to there is a product named Be-go or bee gone . Something like that.Place on a rag and put it on the top of the super and the bees go down. Most people I know just take an empty super and smoke the hive then lift out 1 frame at a time and smoke the bees off or brush them off or a combination of the too. Some people wait till it turns colder and the bees are balled up then just pull the top supers.
Lot's of ways to do it. Figure out what works best for you!


Wade


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

About 80% capped is my guideline. If I am cutting out comb honey that will be eaten very quickly I will go with a smaller percentage of capped comb. 

I don't use anything to run bees out but I use a different method than most to collect honey frames. I use all deeps. I have a utility wagon that I put a couple of empty supers on and transfer frames of honey one at a time to the empties on the wagon and cover with a cloth so that bees don't get back onto the frames. I shake or 'pop' the frame over the hive to remove most of the bees and then brush the few remaining bees off with my hands. I gave up on a bee brush many years ago. It seems to irritate the bees, it's awkward to keep handy and I usually forget to take it with me anyhow  

By using this method I can select frames that meet the 80% capped criteria and leave others in place rather than looking for a whole super that is 80% capped. It also lessens the amount of honey equipment I need as I return the extracted frames to the hive to be cleaned up and refilled....but I do extract more often.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have done it pretty much like tex mex since we have been doing bees. I did by a bee blower and that worked great but I kept hearing from my boss, I HOPE THE QUEEN isn't in there.
So went back to the shaking one frame at a time and let the boss walk to the empty box to deposit it.
A friend with just 6 colonies uses bee escapes and waits a couple days for the supers to empty out the workers.

 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You can harvest at dusk when there is still a flow going on. Just stand the super on it's end on top the outer lid. The bees will walk down to the hive as night settles in. Carry the super to the house after dark.

It will not work if the queen or any brood is in the super.
It will not work during a dearth.

If it is 75% capped, or more, turn the open cells downward. Shake the frame. If the nectar shakes out, don't harvest. If no drops come out, harvest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My friend that uses the bee escapes made a little room he puts his supers in that are not fully capped. He has a dehumidifier in there to remove moisture from the uncapped honey.
In the fall he puts a little heater in there to warm the honey so it flows better when he extracts it.

 Al


----------

